# knee bones, femurs and ribs....oh my!



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

#1 would be an antler bone for chewing. Get a big one, without small branches if possible. It will cost around $20 but it is soo worthwhile cause it lasts forever. Karat has gotten sick from too much raw hide, from busy bones, and Nylabone. She basically chews so hard since she is teething that she injests too much. You can also, if you wish, buy liver and sautee in a little olive oil. Then let cool completely and when firm, slice into 1" by 1/2" pieces. These are training and reward treats. Too many of the items you mentioned either have dye in them or come from China. The training treats oftentimes have ingredients that can cause tummy upset. JMHO.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't do much rawhide, but i do buy beef bones at the grocery store for general gnawing, My seven month old spoo spends a lot of time chewing them and her teeth look great.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

The only rawhide I ever gave Lexi was the compressed kind and it turned her bracelets to starch, they were so nasty.I have tried bones from the meat market, but they upset her tummy for some reason. She had a Nylabone, but is a very aggresive chewer and after reading about cracked teeth and then seeing how much she has chewed of of her Nylabone, I'm thinking injusting plastic can't be good for her. I tried the other kind of NYlabone's and they didn't last 15 minutes. I am sold on the Claw chews from K9 Raw Diet. Lexi loves these and they don't stain or make her fur nasty. We had a BBQ last weekend with lots of people and lots of food. When we were getting ready to eat, I gave Lexi one of these and it kept her busy for along time and she had no interest in trying to see what everyone had on their plates.  The look of it freaked some people out, but she layed in the grass and went to town on it.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Bravo Dry Roasted Beef Tendon Straps (Claws)-Treats for Chewing

are these what you like?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Those are the one! The look of them even kind of yucks me out, but Lexi loves them! Ms Stella first posted a thread about there treats and the rest is history!


----------

